# Question on RS 3



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure this was covered before but I couldn't find it. I have an Aristo RS 3. I want to use it as my first attempt at battery conversion. I plan on using Revo as the control. Where have you successfully installed the batteries. I'm trying to avoid a trailing car for this locomotive.

Thanks for your advice in advance.

Robert


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't know about the size of the Revo board, but I have two RS-3s converted by Paul Burch using AirWire G2 and Phx sound. They use a standard Cordless Renovations LiOn pack that fits inside the locomotive shell. So I presume you can avoid the trailing car.


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

I too am in the midst of a project almost exactly like you, and I have discovered this as my probable solution 

http://www.cordlessrenovations.com/?page_id=2526 

Good Luck!


----------



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

Found this: http://gscaleinstallations.com/?page_id=460 

Hope this helps, just don't listen to the qsi decoders lol, the list specifies the battery, think it says 2000mah?


----------



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

Note: that battery should last you about 5-7 hours depending on speed , sound or no, and smoke or no


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Ha ha ha ........ 5 to 7 hours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! really. yea and thats like telling people MTH DCS system really works in G scale









J.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting, both web sites (the cordless renovations and the gscaleinstallations) have the same pictures of installations. 

5-7 hours from a 2 amp hour battery? hmm.... pretty optimistic... maybe with no load, level track, no sound and no smoke. 

I'd like to see 7 hours at some prototype speed with a few cars.... 

Adikt2LGB, are you affiliated with either of the 2 web sites/companies? 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The RS3 has a ton of screws holding the body to the frame. I suggest using only 4 screws to hold the body on so the battery can be removed when charging is performed. Too many batteries have got hot ot even caught fire for me to take a chance at charging in the loco. 

As for the revo, it takes up very little room and the Phoenix also takes up very little room.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

21 screws to be exact... one of the most complex locos they made. You can disconnect the braces between the cab and the hoods and just keep one hood "loose". 

Greg


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Our installation of the RS3 with the CR-1760 18.5V @ 2amp pack will not give you 5 - 7 hours of runtime, more like 2 -3 hours. 

G Scale Installations is owned by Robert Buck out of York, PA and is a Distributor on the east coast for Cordless Renovations, LLC & RCS America. 

Thanks, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Rick, it's good to know that there is some sanity here after all! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sanity here? 

What you been smok'n?


----------



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

Greg, I am in no way affiliated with either sites or companies, I've used these links to install myself, and i have seen those lengths. Dont get me wrong, there are ALWAYS variables that lower the amount of time. Everyone has different variables on each layout, and I don't necessarily think you can base a time on just one persons layout, I'm giving my opinion, and you're giving yours.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I was pretty careful with the conditions and caveats in my post, and the manufacturer of the board and batteries did not agree either. 

So, is this a guess / opinion, or is it based on fact? 

Please share with us the conditions an RS-3 with a 2000 ma battery can run 7 hours... on rollers? with no cars? 

(realize if you pop up brand new on a forum with pretty wild claims, people will ask you to back it up) 

Greg


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, that's what I thought. I plan to remove the styrofoam that helps hold the weight in place. That should give me enough space for a charging jack, the linking button and a toggle switch. In Adikt2LGB's case it looked like a littel more stuff was added and I was just curious how he fit all that in there. 

Batterires arrived today, picked up a fuse holder last night. Hope to make some renewed progress on the weekend.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I looked and I thought I had a picture of the stock weight, but I do not. I was surprised at the fact that they went to the trouble to mold an irregular shape but not fill the space completely. 

Regards, Greg


----------

